# Condulet Fill



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

petek57 said:


> If a LB is labeled 9cu, how do you calculate fill? Do you only count a conductor if it is spliced inside? Do you have to count ea. conductor as it goes thru it as a single conductor?
> 
> Thanks!


conductors that run through, un-spliced count as 1 conductor.

~Matt


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes just treat it as you would box fill. The method is the same


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnR said:


> Yes just treat it as you would box fill. The method is the same


Correct, 314.16(C) confirms this.

Chris


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe this is obvious to most, but just to be clear here:
If there are no splices, it is not treated the same as box fill,
it is treated the same as the conduit entering it. 314.16(C)(1)

If there are splices, it's the same as box fill. 314.16(C)(2).

There is quite a difference if you have no splices. E.g. for
small O-Z/Gedney LBs and RMC with 10AWG THHN:

Size: 1/2 3/4 1
Vol: 4.0 7.0 12.0 cu in
No splice: 6 10 17 conductors allowed
Spices: 1(n/a) 2 4 conductors allowed

It looked like the OP may have also been asking about the
no-splice case.  But yes, if there are any splices, treat any
unspliced conductors as 1 volume fill.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Mind reader?*



rexowner said:


> Maybe this is obvious to most, but just to be clear here:
> If there are no splices, it is not treated the same as box fill,
> it is treated the same as the conduit entering it. 314.16(C)(1)
> 
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking. Thanks!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

rexowner said:


> Maybe this is obvious to most, but just to be clear here:
> If there are no splices, it is not treated the same as box fill,
> it is treated the same as the conduit entering it. 314.16(C)(1)
> 
> ...


:notworthy: Like Orville said to Wilbur ........ You're Wright!


----------

